# blower resistor



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

hi, my blower resistor needs to be replaced on my '96 maxima. has anyone replaced it themselves? if so, were is it located and cost replacement?
thanks!!


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Usually less than $40. Normally mounted under the dash on the passenger side. look staright up. Look for a wire connector that plugs into the vent tubs near the blower fan. You should not have to remove anything to get to it.

I replaced one on a 92 sentra a few years ago in 2 minutes. I was surprised how easy it was too get to.


----------



## Titan (Aug 11, 2003)

Ditto


----------

